# Need to Vent...Dose Problems



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

So ends up one of the nurses at the docs office screwed up my prescription when the pharmacy called them. Cut my Levothyroxine dose in half from .05 to .025.

Oh the agony...LOL. I can't even walk up the damn steps without wants to take a nap, constipated horribly, I'm stiff, I can't wake up properly in the mornings and I can't concentrate. This hypothyroid crap really is wonderful. Called the doc's office and told them about this and they fixed it and now I'm back on .050 for a week.

Went to the doc yesterday and to my suprise I guess it could take up to a month and a half for my symptoms to get resolved to the point of where they were before my dose was cut. Aye. He is sending my for bloodwork in about 3 weeks to see where my levels are at as he thinks it may be time to up my dose since when he originally ran the tests I came back on the high end of normal. Doc's a good guys, and seems to be fairly compasionate about this situation as when I tell him i can't lose weight, he doesn't yell and say exercise more, although he does try to push a healthy diet.

I pray to god my dose gets adjusted to were it needs to be fairly soon.

How long did it take you guys to find your optimal dose.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> So ends up one of the nurses at the docs office screwed up my prescription when the pharmacy called them. Cut my Levothyroxine dose in half from .05 to .025.
> 
> Oh the agony...LOL. I can't even walk up the damn steps without wants to take a nap, constipated horribly, I'm stiff, I can't wake up properly in the mornings and I can't concentrate. This hypothyroid crap really is wonderful. Called the doc's office and told them about this and they fixed it and now I'm back on .050 for a week.
> 
> ...


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh; what a shame and what a set back. I would say give it a good year to get optimal and that is only if you get labs every 8 weeks and doc titrates accordingly until you are euthyroid (feeling well and unsymptomatic.)


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh; what a shame and what a set back. I would say give it a good year to get optimal and that is only if you get labs every 8 weeks and doc titrates accordingly until you are euthyroid (feeling well and unsymptomatic.)


I've had roughly 3 thyroid tests since December so I'm assuming we are on the right schedule. I actually started to feel better on .050, sucks it had to happen but oh well. I'm sure when I'm totally adjusted things will be better.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I was diagnosed in Nov 2010 found my optimal dose in March 2011. Lost it 6 weeks later when the pharmacy changed brands of Levothyroxine. Now I am back titrating upward. Doing better but I don't think I have found my optimal dose on Levoxyl. Due for more bloodwork in about 3 weeks and think I am going to be in for a battle. My doc will be satisfied but I know I am not right yet.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

It is a bummer. Pretty much all I'm looking for is someone on here to say that eventually it does get better. I'm not looking for perfection just a little bit of normality.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Holy hell folks. I actually feel better today than I did the past couple of weeks. Not by much, but I would say that i feel at least a 20% improvement. Hopefully things will start looking up.


----------



## Cat1990 (Jun 9, 2011)

keep your head up scotty  we're here for you!
glad there is some improvement going on.
just try to remain in the positive.
that really sucks..i wouldve gone and punched that nurse for you...
i have untreated graves and i have tendencies towards rage sometimes
[bless my boyfriends soul.] but i coulda blammed it on my health!! 

[im not physically violent like that, but i was hoping to make you laugh ]

im a long way from being normal too but the best thing ive discovered
is trying not to think about it too much. give yourself room and
validation to feel your emotions through, even if u need to daily,
and then engage yourself in something like a good book,
movie, write or take pictures..etc. things of that nature.
i try to do my best with what i can control..its tough these days i understand.
best wishes to you scotty


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Positivity is my middle name. LOL. I try to keep my mind busy. Seems to be the best thing. I am also in the process of cutting out all the bad items in my life and diet. Start with coffee. Switched to 1 cup of green tea every morning. Next week going to cut out fried food. Following week sweets. Trying to go totally organic also. I have a feeling that all the crap we put in our bodies play's a major role in how we feel. Sometimes its tough though because I honestly think my thyroid gives me food cravings.

Only thing I'm not going to cut out is my beer, being a homebrewer (one of the things that keeps my mind busy), cutting beer would be unacceptable. Plus we all need one or two vices.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

It has been three years of trying different meds and doses, and my endo just cut my dose again, but I'm finally feeling closer to normal.

This journey teaches patience, and we are all different. What works for one isn't always the best for another.

Renee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> Positivity is my middle name. LOL. I try to keep my mind busy. Seems to be the best thing. I am also in the process of cutting out all the bad items in my life and diet. Start with coffee. Switched to 1 cup of green tea every morning. Next week going to cut out fried food. Following week sweets. Trying to go totally organic also. I have a feeling that all the crap we put in our bodies play's a major role in how we feel. Sometimes its tough though because I honestly think my thyroid gives me food cravings.
> 
> Only thing I'm not going to cut out is my beer, being a homebrewer (one of the things that keeps my mind busy), cutting beer would be unacceptable. Plus we all need one or two vices.


That sounds like a very good plan designed for success. A few beers never hurt anyone; especially home-brewed where you know it is all "good stuff!"

Glad you are feeling a bit better also!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

scottyg354 said:


> Positivity is my middle name. LOL. I try to keep my mind busy. Seems to be the best thing. I am also in the process of cutting out all the bad items in my life and diet. Start with coffee. Switched to 1 cup of green tea every morning. Next week going to cut out fried food. Following week sweets. Trying to go totally organic also. I have a feeling that all the crap we put in our bodies play's a major role in how we feel. Sometimes its tough though because I honestly think my thyroid gives me food cravings.
> 
> Only thing I'm not going to cut out is my beer, being a homebrewer (one of the things that keeps my mind busy), cutting beer would be unacceptable. Plus we all need one or two vices.


I'm with you, eating healthier is definitely a good thing. We've been slowly adding gluten-free products here and there, got our backyard vegetable garden up & running, and have been staying away from the coffee / soda / sweets / fast food.

Still, you gotta have those areas where you indulge a little!


----------

